# Dog won't eat fish



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

I need a little help. My Husky hates fish. She has been on chicken for a week and I tried to introduce a little fish to her diet, since the Spitz had fish for breakfast today.

She didn't eat the fish and she even didn't eat the chicken wings which were in contact with the fish in the bowl. In the morning I thought if she doesn't eat tough luck, she get's it again in the evening and goes hungry till then. But right now for dinner she didn't eat it either. I even tried to replace the "spoiled" wings with new ones, but she didn't eat those either. She just dragged them all over the floor and left them there. I ended up giving her a bowl of kibble so she doesn't go hungry again.

Any alternative to fish for Omega-3?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't feed raw, but if your concern is omega-3 couldn't you just give a supplement?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball loves fish, especially salmon. But he won't eat steelhead trout (which is essentially the same thing). Spits it out.

Its possible that your husky just doesn't like fish, or doesn't like the kind of fish you gave. If you're just worried about omega-3, its in flax seed, algae/kelp, eggs... Or you could give a supplement like hamandeggs suggested.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

What kind of fish is it? 

Saya my shiba loves smelt, mackerel, pacific saury, and caned sardines, mackerel, and salmon..

She doesn't like cat fish, but does like white fish and talapia though not all dogs like talapia.. 

giving fish oil or salmon oil is good option for omegas. I did that when Saya was new to raw still.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fish is not required for a balanced raw diet. Oily fish are a fine addition- sardines, anchovies, smelt, trout, herring, salmon, etc. and can be fed often as long as they don't make up a large part of the diet. Don't let fish take the place of good red meat. Tilapia is almost always farmed and is also low in Omega 3 making it not worth feeding. Same with catfish. Stick with oily fish.

You would have to feed waaaay too much fish to make up for Omega 3 that is lacking in grocery store meat. Get a good fish oil supplement. I wrote a blog post but basically, you want to find an oil that is just fish body oil, and glycerin and gelatin which make up the capsule. No tocopherols, Vitamin E, citrus, rosemary, or anything else. If you get salmon oil make sure it is wild salmon. Farmed salmon is high in mercury and other toxins like pcbs. Dose is to give 100mg Omega 3 per 10 lbs of pet. You need to look on the BACK of the label for the true Omega 3 amount, which is DHA+EPA. Often the front label will say 1000mg, and on the back you'll see the dose gives 600mg EPA+DHA, which is for 2 gelcaps meaning each one has 300mg Omega 3s. In that case, one 300mg gelcap would be good to give to a 30 lb dog. Two gelcaps for a 60 lb dog. If your dog is somewhere in between (or more) you can give an extra gel every other day or however often is needed to balance it. Better to be a little over 100mg/10 lbs than a little under.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If you are able to feed wild game or naturally fed and raised organic meat, then fish oil is not needed. Organic meat is already balanced. It's grocery store meat (as most raw feeders use) that is high in Omega 6 and lacking in Omega 3.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with Sibe. I feed fish once week because Saya loves it and I can get a good source of it, but if she hated it or was too pricey to get I'd be fine just feeding other things. 

Fish oil is good to have..

I don't add it as all her organs are grassfed/free ranged and most her bone in meals are too. plus she has wild goose, deer, duck and dove.. 

She does fine without it, but a diet mostly of grocery then fish oil is good to add.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

We feed a lot of grocery store meats and supplement with fish oil. It works for us!


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I'm going to by some game meat then, at least I can eat it myself if the girls don't like it


----------

